# Minerals, does this work?



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/herdlife-billy-block-goat-block-4-lbs?cm_vc=-10005
I am only using it for a few days until I can get my normal minerals!


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

In a pinch.  But goats really can't get all the minerals that they need from a block easily.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 28, 2013)

I would just wait the few days and get your regular mineral.

Donna


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> I would just wait the few days and get your regular mineral.
> 
> Donna


x2


----------



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

I gave them the brick just so they would have something, I am getting the minerals tomorrow.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't use brick mineral. Is not even as close to as good as loose mineral and it ruins their teeth. Also can't get the right amounts of mineral from blocks. Waste of money imo


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 12, 2013)

was looking for a thread regarding minerals.  i'm new to goats.  I have recently acquired 8.  i'm getting minerals today.  am I looking for specifics in content?  if I specify for goats will it have the needed copper in it?  do y'all provide it free choice in a place they can access w/o it getting wet?

when my goat diet is largely browse rather than grasses, does my mineral demands change?

thank you


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2013)

The only way to know would be to have your water, soil, and grass tested and I haven't a clue how you go about getting that done.  You can check soil contents in your area for some minerals online but the absorption of those minerals into the plants and the efficiency of your goats body in using those minerals can be impacted by things like sulfur and molybdenum in the water/soil so it is hard to know exactly what your goats lack.  Give them a good mineral and keep an eye on their coats and overall health.  

Here, we use both loose minerals and soft block minerals.  They use both and I am still thinking of adding in a yearly copper bolusing.


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2013)

You want to look for a 2:1  Cah ratio in your minerals as well as added copper.  Do not get sheep minerals as they have no copper.  If you cannot specifically find goat minerals then horse is somewhat close to what you need but finding specific goat minerals is best.

We give our free choice loose minerals in the barn where they will not get wet.  We also have a block outside next to the waterer that we find encourages them to drink more water but we would never rely on that block by itself.  Loose minerals are best.


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 12, 2013)

thank you tremendously for posting.  I bought a bag of manna pro goat mineral (loose) today.  it instructs to give so much per day per goat.  I seriously doubt I will be able to control how much each goat consumes.  I am going to follow y'all's lead and provide it free choice & watch to see what happens.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, BJ you bought the best goat mineral around.

I have used Manna Pro for ages, in the winter they really use a lot, but I don't buy diamond rings so instead I spend my money on good goat mineral.

Good job, happy goating.

DonnaBelle


----------

